# Securing boat battery to floor



## Andy Taylor (Jun 11, 2012)

In securing a battery to 1/2" plywood floor, would just screws hold OK? Where I want to put battery, there is no floor rib to screw into, just the 1/2" plywood. Would I be best off using the battery hold down clips that screw in to floor, or hook eyes? In order to use a hook eye bolt and nut, I'd have to pull up the floor. Thanks.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd use D rings from Lowe's or Home Depot -- and primer then paint them so they don't rust... Then just use a bungee cord. You can attach the rings to the wood with regular 1/2 wood screws and it will hold just fine


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to overbuild a little (something about road bumps and heavy items screwed to wood never hold up for me)...I'd reccomend using 4 toggler bolts with a battery box..

https://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-154064

In 1/2 Drywall, one bolt will hold 38lbs. In 1/2 ply, it's overkill. They're about a $1 a toggler, you'll need a screw (should be right next to them on Home Despots shelf. 

Mark 4 holes in the bottom of a battery box, drill, place on ply, mark holes with marker, remove box, drill marks on center with 1/2" paddle bit, tilt toggler 90', stick in hole, pull parralel, slide plastic anchor down, snap off ears, stick screws through box with fender washers, screw into togglers, done. They are considerably easier to use over the old alligator toggles. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC1ZuxuZ2PU

I used to be a carpenter, and this is how we hung all our casework and cabinets. These are the easiest to use and very strong.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 11, 2012)

russ010 said:


> I'd use D rings from Lowe's or Home Depot -- and primer then paint them so they don't rust... Then just use a bungee cord. You can attach the rings to the wood with regular 1/2 wood screws and it will hold just fine



What is a D-Ring? You don't think screw eyes would be good? I have a couple stainless ones I could use.

Frogman, there's not enough room under the floor to use those. Thanks though.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 12, 2012)

I used wood screws to attach the strap bracket that came with my battery box to the plywood floor. It holds up just fine as my tin is not a speed demon.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. Is there any reason to use the strap brackets over screw eyes and a rubber strap?


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think the battery is suppose to be in a box according to USCG rules. I used a gas tank strap that I bought from the local boat store. It included the strap and 2 small brackets for the strap that you screw to the floor. 

I would think that using wood screws would be just fine, if your concerned about them pulling out put a little 5200 on them and let it cure.

I would think that a rubber strap might work but wouldn't be the best choice. The battery could bounce out from under it in rough water.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks gramps. Yes, the battery will be in a box.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 12, 2012)

Use a battery box with strap and brackets. That has worked for me in every boat I ever owned and one of those boats capsized, the battery was still in place when uprighted. Just like Gramps said.

Fastening down the gas tank might be a good idea too, every boat I have ever seen swamped or sinking with a portable tank had the gas tank floating around, sometimes still attached to the outboard via fuel line. I just might do that.

Tim


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 12, 2012)

My tank is in the front compartment and it is strapped down as is the battery. I used the gas tank type strap for both


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 12, 2012)

these 2 batt. boxes cost $30 and now i'm legal,screwed to a piece of 1/2" plywood


----------



## ditchen (Jun 12, 2012)

It sounds like you are just anchoring the battery box, that leaves the battery free to bounce around.

Guess I have been doing it wrong. I tie down the battery in the box, and then use the strap to hold the lid on.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 13, 2012)

ditchen said:


> It sounds like you are just anchoring the battery box, that leaves the battery free to bounce around.
> 
> Guess I have been doing it wrong. I tie down the battery in the box, and then use the strap to hold the lid on.



My battery box was meant for group 24 batteries so there is no "wiggle" room for the group 24 battery while in the box. Sometimes I use a much smaller battery on local trips for a few hours so I stuff rags around the battery while in the box.


----------



## Dragonman (Jun 13, 2012)

nomowork said:


> I used wood screws to attach the strap bracket that came with my battery box to the plywood floor. It holds up just fine as my tin is not a speed demon.


 Same here 8)


----------

